# Forum > News > Contests >  Razor's birthday :)

## Razor33

Today is my birthday and i just turned 35 ^^
First 10 to say " Happy Birthday Razor " will receive 1000 Core Coins each !
The only condition is to have an account older than a couple months and at least 20 posts on OwnedCore  :Smile: 
You will receive these CC's in max 24 hours after your post.

----------


## Confucius

Happy birthday!  :Smile:  I do not need the corecoin so please give mine to a different member who needs them more.

----------


## Phocito

Happy birthday bud  :Smile: 
Hope ya have a great day!

----------


## iMigu

gz mate, no need for points so passing them on  :Wink:

----------


## HI5

Happy Birthday Razor!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torpedoes

Happy Birthday Razor!! Will actually put them to good use very soon!

----------


## Willy

Happy Birthday Razor! You can keep the coins for yourself or give them to the next person if you want =) I wont really need em, just came to congratulate you

----------


## Razor33

> Happy Birthday Razor! You can keep the coins for yourself or give them to the next person if you want =) I wont really need em, just came to congratulate you


Thank you very kind  :Smile:  Will gift them to next people who need them. I like to be kind today  :Wink:  ! To Real Life friends free drinks and in this virtual life free core coins for who need them  :Smile: 
Saturday made a small party since all my friends were not busy with work for the next day hehe , tomorrow will be just a pizza and a couple of beers  :Big Grin: 
But honestly what i want the most is health for me and my family  :Smile:  If there is more is welcome ! But health is nr 1 :P !

----------


## Dovah

Happy Birthday! I don't need the coins. Give mine to some new contributors or something like that.  :Smile:

----------


## artemarkantos

Happy Birthday Razor 
I hope you have all the best  :Big Grin: 
Well, still , I wish you longevity like elves , health like dwarves and wisdom like the draenei

----------


## jh16

Happy Birthday Razor!  :Smile:

----------


## scadouche

Happy Birthday Razor

----------


## SkillzFirez

I'm not in the first 10 - but happy birthday razor anyway.  :Smile: 

I never saw you on this board although you've got over 600 posts  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Valg

Happy Birthday Razor!  :Smile:

----------


## Razor33

> I'm not in the first 10 - but happy birthday razor anyway. 
> 
> I never saw you on this board although you've got over 600 posts


Thanks mate  :Smile:  You are actually among first 10 since some din't wanted or needed the CC's.
You never saw me here because most of my posts are on trading sections of the forum and among WoW exploits / guides  :Smile:

----------


## SkillzFirez

> Thanks mate  You are actually among first 10 since some din't wanted or needed the CC's.
> You never saw me here because most of my posts are on trading sections of the forum and among WoW exploits / guides


Well, thanks and nice to meet you!

Because of Hi5's contest I am playing WoW again so I hope to read you soon  :Smile:

----------


## Roccatex

Happy Birthday! 

regardless of being under the top 10, have a nice day and enjoy life.

----------


## element19090

Happy Birthday mate!

----------


## element19090

Was this posted April 12th? If so We share the same Birthday.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Razor33

> Was this posted April 12th? If so We share the same Birthday.


Yup App 12  :Smile:  
Happy Birthday to you as well then bro  :Smile:  !

----------


## Razor33

> Happy Birthday! 
> 
> regardless of being under the top 10, have a nice day and enjoy life.


Thanks mate !
*You are actually the nr 10*  :Smile:  (considering some passed on the CC's).
*Contest ended* , enjoy and thanks all  :Smile:  !

----------


## MrNoble

Happy b-day!

----------


## Mixtrade

Happy b-day !  :Smile:  nvm if iam not in the first 10  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

Happy Birthday Razor

----------


## Igzz

Don't need core coins, but happy birthday!!

----------


## Razor33

> Don't need core coins, but happy birthday!!


Ty bro ! Was yesterday but celebrated and i got drunk Saturday night since all my friends were free next day  :Smile: 
Yesterday only went for a pizza and a couple of beers. Was fun both days  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

Happy Bitrhday razor!
No CC necessary.,....and welcome to legendary!

----------


## Razor33

> Happy Bitrhday razor!
> No CC necessary.,....and welcome to legendary!


Thanks bro  :Smile:  Same to you hehe !

----------


## Parog

Happy birthday Razor!

----------


## TehVoyager

too late to wins any coins, but Happy Birthday Razor!

----------


## Tinyfin

Idc for the CC and I'm too late anyway.
Happy birthday, my good sir!

Edit: Happy -late- Birthday since in noticed this being posted 2 days ago.

----------


## Annaisha

Ugh, I don't wan't to think of the moment I turn 35 yet. Currently 25. However, aging does not mean you lose beauty. Quite the opposite, you get wiser, gain experience, become more understanding and become a more beautiful soul. I wish you a happy one, even though I'm late. Huuuurrraaaay!

----------


## Razor33

> Ugh, I don't wan't to think of the moment I turn 35 yet. Currently 25. *However, aging does not mean you lose beauty. Quite the opposite, you get wiser, gain experience, become more understanding and become a more beautiful soul*. I wish you a happy one, even though I'm late. Huuuurrraaaay!


Very kind words Neiara  :Smile:  Thank you.

----------


## Dante

Gratz Razor, and I hope you're doing well now that you've quit selling gold! Much love from sweden!  :Smile:

----------


## Skullord

Happy Birthday Razor

----------


## hackerlol

> Happy birthday!  I do not need the corecoin so please give mine to a different member who needs them more.





> Happy birthday bud 
> Hope ya have a great day!





> Happy Birthday Razor!





> Happy Birthday Razor!! Will actually put them to good use very soon!





> Happy Birthday Razor! You can keep the coins for yourself or give them to the next person if you want =) I wont really need em, just came to congratulate you





> Happy Birthday! I don't need the coins. Give mine to some new contributors or something like that.





> Happy Birthday Razor 
> I hope you have all the best 
> Well, still , I wish you longevity like elves , health like dwarves and wisdom like the draenei





> Happy Birthday Razor!





> Happy Birthday Razor





> I'm not in the first 10 - but happy birthday razor anyway. 
> 
> I never saw you on this board although you've got over 600 posts





> Happy Birthday Razor!





> Gratz Razor, and I hope you're doing well now that you've quit selling gold! Much love from sweden!





> Happy Birthday Razor





> Happy Birthday! 
> 
> regardless of being under the top 10, have a nice day and enjoy life.





> Happy Birthday mate!





> Happy b-day!





> Happy b-day !  nvm if iam not in the first 10





> Ugh, I don't wan't to think of the moment I turn 35 yet. Currently 25. However, aging does not mean you lose beauty. Quite the opposite, you get wiser, gain experience, become more understanding and become a more beautiful soul. I wish you a happy one, even though I'm late. Huuuurrraaaay!





> Happy Birthday Razor





> Don't need core coins, but happy birthday!!





> Happy birthday Razor!





> too late to wins any coins, but Happy Birthday Razor!


My Birthday is on the 15th of August. Everyone remember to wish me.

I do not have CC to give out but I will give out _hackerhugs_. A _hackerhug_ is worth its weight in gold. Smitten can confirm.

----------


## adam132

its too bad , too late , lol but belated happy birthday hahaha  :Smile:

----------

